# Favorite K.K. Song?



## scotch (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine would have to be either K.K. Imperial or Go K.K. Rider.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

I like so many songs, but K.K. Disco is usually the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 28, 2015)

K. K. Ballad is my favorite


----------



## radioloves (Dec 29, 2015)

YESYEYEYSYEYSE!!! I like a lot my ultimate favourite is Steep Hill <3


----------



## FreezeFlame (Dec 29, 2015)

My fave is Stale Cupcakes


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 29, 2015)

I like Marine Song 2001 a lot!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 29, 2015)

Go! K.K. Rider... me and Kid Cat have the same taste in music...


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 29, 2015)

I love Stale Cupcakes!

And what also is really really nice is in Happy Home Designer the song Imperial KK in the music box with the alpine background thing! Its soooo mysterious *-*


----------



## Greggy (Dec 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing's music is really great, so it's so hard to pick just one favorite song. 

I like K.K. Condor because it sounds so nostalgic to me, K.K. Jongara sounds amazing on any kind of version in the game (original, live, DJ K.K's remix, music box...), K.K. Imperial is awesome and makes me feel like I'm pumped up to take a challenge in an action movie (also just like K.K. Jongara it sounds great on different versions), and I like K.K. D&B too because it sounds so mysterious and futuristic but it also has an elegant flair to it.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Dec 29, 2015)

I think my favorite really depends on whether it's the live version or the aircheck. My favorite live version is probably Two Days Ago, although Forest Life comes in a close second because of the nostalgia. My favorite aircheck is Go K.K. Rider.


----------



## StephCurry (Dec 30, 2015)

cfs317 said:


> K. K. Ballad is my favorite



Same as me.


----------



## treetops (Dec 30, 2015)

some of my favourite kk songs are kk ?tude, kk condor, kk gumbo, kk sonata, stale cupcakes and marine song 2001.
there are so many i love, but i just can't pick one! ;A;


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 30, 2015)

My favorite is Space K.K.!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I love lots, but if I had to choose, it'd be K.K Stroll. It's just so calming and happy. It always calms me down. My other favorites are K.K Island, Space K.K, Marine Song 2001, Mountain song and Stale Cupcakes. They're all just so good though.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 31, 2015)

It would have to be K.K. Marathon. It's so happy and calming. K.K. Faire comes a really close second because it sounds funny and Antonio has it in his house. It really grew on me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Hmm.. For live it has to be K.K. Flamenco. For regular it has to be K.K. Gumbo.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 31, 2015)

Out of the tracks I can remember, my favourite song is K.K Bubblegum.


----------



## scotch (Dec 31, 2015)

me too! I forgot to add that..... hahaha. I love listening to it while I play on smashville in super smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash brothers


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 1, 2016)

My favorite live song is Hypno KK, and my favorite songs are Forest Life, Bubblegum KK, Hypno KK, Two Days Ago, and especially Stale Cupcakes. There's just something light, calm, and somewhat sad about the song that will always have a deep connection with me. I really enjoy listening to that song. I think my favorite aircheck would be between KK Jongara and Steep Hill.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 1, 2016)

Steep Hill


----------



## pandapples (Jan 1, 2016)

Bubblegum KK! I don't think I've heard enough live songs


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

I really like Marine Song 2001 and K.K Bossa.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 2, 2016)

K.K. Moody


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 2, 2016)

Lucky KK, used to have a room with green furniture and a green stereo that played that song over and over.  Got caught up in the town nuclear fallout though.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Jan 2, 2016)

My favourites are K.K. Rock and K.K. Bossa.


----------



## Munna (Jan 2, 2016)

* Favourite Emotional Songs:*
Hypno
Steep Hill
*Condor*
Stale Cupcakes
Only Me

*Favourite Fun Songs:*
Salsa
Bubblegum
Jongara
Gumbo

*Hilarious:*
To the Edge....just add some squelchoids to your house to add to the ambiance of the song.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 2, 2016)

K.K. Island!


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 2, 2016)

Haven't heard all of them but K.K. Jongara, Rockin' K.K. and Stale Cupcakes are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## Solus (Jan 2, 2016)

I really love KK Bubblegum and Space KK.


----------



## Xaeri (Jan 2, 2016)

my favorites have to be k.k. bazaar, k.k. oasis and k.k. hypno~


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stale Cupcakes is outstanding, but the nostalgic feeling I get listening to Forest Life, come on, I've been with this series since 2002, listening to that is totally second to none! Easily my favorite song!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 4, 2016)

K.K. Jongara is amazing


----------



## Squidward (Jan 4, 2016)

I love Lucky K.K. and Stale Cupcakes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I changed my mind lol Comrade K.K. is a true 10/10


----------



## Hoontr (Jan 4, 2016)

KK Love Song and KK D&B are my two faves.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 4, 2016)

I like KK Milonga idk why


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

Stale Cupcakes. oh and K.K. Disco slays me a little bit


----------



## MomoMori (Jan 4, 2016)

Stale cupcakes, western k.k, space k.k, k.k. Jongara and k.k. Crusin'!


----------

